# How do I care for a new black mercedes?



## Chucks (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new here and my question has probably been answered somewhere in the thousands of entries but I can't find it. I have a new Mercedes CLS 550, black. I would like to know if I should seal it or wax it? Do it myself or go to a professional detailer and if I do what questions should I ask him or what directions should I give.

Thanks in advance.

Chuck


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Black is not a color... it's a full time job...

Seriously, make sure that everything that "touches" the paint is the highest quality you can obtain. Paint only gets swirls and scratches by the way it's "touched".

As for waxes, paint sealants and coatings, I have an article on that here,

*3-Categories: Waxes, Paint Sealants and Coatings*

You'll need to do some research and decide which product suits your needs best and your skill level.

As for hiring a detailer, ask for recommendations here on Detailing World as the forum members here will make sure you get someone qualified to "touch" your car's paint.


----------



## Chucks (Jan 21, 2012)

*How do I care for a black mercedes with ceramic clear coat.*

Thanks for the advice.


----------

